# New Ghoul from Georgia



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone. I have been blown away by the professional layout of this forum and the wealth of knowledge. I found your site when researching fog chillers. I believe it was yardhaunt2000 who mentions the forum with regularity on YouTube.

This will be the first year that I go beyond a few decorations and I am so excited. I thought I had some good ideas, but the threads on this forum blow away my plans. But at least I have room to grow.

My main attractions this year will be a twenty foot rope spider web lit by two outdoor staked black lights, two 1300 chauvet fog machines, and some animated ground breakers. 

And I promise to use the search engine before posting for help. 

Brian


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Lucyfer (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow ATL'er. We live in Clarkston (near Decatur) and are going into our fourth year, and are also blown away by some of the stuff I've seen on here. Good luck on taking your haunt to the next level!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! You'll see there are so many talented, creative people here. If you want help with anything, just ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome fellow Georgian! (Acworth)


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Welcome fellow Georgian! (Acworth)


Marietta here. My wife and I are going to Netherworld next weekend. I bought a pair of speed passes. We had like a two hour wait a couple of years ago, and I decided no more.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Lucyfer said:


> Welcome from a fellow ATL'er. We live in Clarkston (near Decatur) and are going into our fourth year, and are also blown away by some of the stuff I've seen on here. Good luck on taking your haunt to the next level!


Yeah, I found this place just looking for a fog chiller design then I see all these crazy fantastic home haunt props. While I look forward to being able to post my Halloween pics, my decor this year is truly not worthy.

I just want to get to 10 posts so I can edit my typos. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, ATL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! I'm in the Bham, Al area. We should try to organize a couple of make-n-takes after the first of the year, if you guys are interested.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Brian!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome Brian! You know we are like spiders here....we draw you in with the fog chiller instructions....and before you know it...days have passed and you wake up at your keyboard...with no idea how long it's been! You will love it here.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Brian - yep I think we are all in awe of the amazing props that appear here. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. I think Halloween decorating will cause my Xmas decorating to decrease.

The problem with Christmas lights is that it is very cold when you put them up and generally it is very cold and wet when you take them down.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ATLfun said:


> The problem with Christmas lights is that it is very cold when you put them up and generally it is very cold and wet when you take them down.


Good point, I never thought of it that way. Welcome to the forum. Looks like you fit right in.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome Brian! I'm about 30 minutes northeast of Hotlanta. 

There are some wonderful and incredibly knowledgeable people here that are willing to share all their secrets! Its a super place, welcome to the madness!


----------

